# Worming with Quest



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Can you give Quest wormer to pregnant does? Can I give Quest wormer to my doe if I have given her safeguard wormer?

Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

milkcreek ridge said:


> Can you give Quest wormer to pregnant does? Can I give Quest wormer to my doe if I have given her safeguard wormer?
> 
> Thanks


I just wormed with Quest. Don't give it to preggo does. 
You can give it to non preggo does at the same dosage as a horse <100lbs goat is treated as a 100lbs horse>. I wormed my goats with safeguard...and a week later with Quest <non preggos/buck> and Equimax <preggo/kids>. I am not comfortable giving my kids Quest as they are young.

I gave my pregnant doe and all my kids Equimax and treated them at 3x the dosage of a horse <100lbs goat would be treated as 300lbs horse>.

I am in KY and one thing I've learned already for sure is....safeguard is safe...but it's not effective.. --- worms are resistant to it...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Isn't quest the same active ingredience as Cydectin Cattle pour-on, "Moxidectin"?

We use moxidectin all the time on our pregnant does, When I say all the time, I mean if they need to be wormed based on the Famancha scale, we don't actually worm on a regular basis. 

I tried to find Quest plus for our goats, and couldn't find any, The plus part is Praziquental for tapeworms,

We now use use Equimax horse wormer, it is a combination of ivermectin and praziquental. I use this in the heat of the summer for tapeworm loads, It seems to work reallly well. We use it at the rate of 3x the dose for horses, I have used it on pregnant does as well.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Quest horse wormer gel doseage is 1/2cc per 50lbs. 

** VERY IMPORTANT ** DO NOT OVERDOSE THIS WORMER!! ...they CAN overdose on this stuff!


----------

